
Show HN: Assess your chances of being hired before writing a proposal on Upwork - plastiniq
http://upmatch.me
======
schnetzlerjoe
It doesnt work when trying to go through OAuth.

~~~
plastiniq
Thanks, could you name your browser and OS?

